# PILLOWED cubes



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've had my DaYan GuHong for two months now with no other cubes, and I'm bored. Decided to get a pillowed cube for my birthday, wondering what brand I should get?:confused:


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm assuming the Feliks cube is better than QJ, but it is more expensive.


----------



## asportking (Nov 28, 2011)

Or you could take a guhong and pillow it yourself, although it takes a while. Besides that, your best bet would probably be a Feliks cube.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 28, 2011)

What? Feliks has a cube named after him now?! How did I not know about this!? *Googles*
So it's true. . .


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 28, 2011)

I havent tried a feluks cube, but qj pillowed 3x3s are actually really good. From a review, qj seems faster and cuts corners twice as much. But idk for sure.

Btw, they arent comp legal


----------



## nicoabad888 (Nov 28, 2011)

im 11 i have pillow 2x2 i avg 6 secs



3x3 avg: 24 secs
3x3 best: 18 secs


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 28, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> What? Feliks has a cube named after him now?! How did I not know about this!? *Googles*
> So it's true. . .


 
lol. 
Never ever EVER get a QJ pillowed 4x4 or 5x5, they suck.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 28, 2011)

The Mefferts "Feliks Pillow" pops a fair bit even when tight. Other than that it's good.
Still, he's done plenty of sub 10s on it. Can't say much for the QJ.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 28, 2011)

V-cube, you know, 7x7..


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 28, 2011)

i like the feliks pillow cube for warming up for 7x7 it makes it feel cubic


----------



## jancek123 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think thet are normally cubes better then pillowed


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 29, 2011)

theres mefferts,QJ,V-cubes,Dianshing,C4U, and mf8 and lan-lan mefferts makes pillowed 3x3 and pyraminx and venus cube and pillowed skewb and pillowed professor pyraminx and pillowed jinx pyraminx and pillowed mastermorphinx QJ makes pillowed 3x3-5x5 and pillowed mastermorphinx Dianshing makes pillowed 6x6 very hard to find it MF8 makes pillowed Teraminx C4U makes pillowed Teraminx V-cubes makes pillowed 2x2 and 7x7 lan-lan makes pillowed mastermorpinx thers also pillowed 9x9 unknown brand most likely yj also pillowed 11x11 made by YuXin


----------



## benskoning (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a feliks cube and the screws that hold the edges together scratch the core and deform it


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 30, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> theres mefferts,QJ,V-cubes,Dianshing,C4U, and mf8 and lan-lan mefferts makes pillowed 3x3 and pyraminx and venus cube and pillowed skewb and pillowed professor pyraminx and pillowed jinx pyraminx and pillowed mastermorphinx QJ makes pillowed 3x3-5x5 and pillowed mastermorphinx Dianshing makes pillowed 6x6 very hard to find it MF8 makes pillowed Teraminx C4U makes pillowed Teraminx V-cubes makes pillowed 2x2 and 7x7 lan-lan makes pillowed mastermorpinx thers also pillowed 9x9 unknown brand most likely yj also pillowed 11x11 made by YuXin


 
Why no periods !!


----------

